# 2009 Kettering, Ohio Results



## beardjp (Jul 12, 2009)

Here are the top 10s from Kettering, Ohio. Way to go Jim & Jim a great competition
Grand Champion: Hooiser Crawdaddy
Reserve Champion: Getta Que

Overall:
1 Hooiser Crawdaddy
2 Getta Que
3 Shigs in Pit
4 Moonswiners
5 Perry Brothers & Sons BB
6 Double D's BBQ
7 Monty Pigthon/Holy Grill
8 Steel Smokin' BBQ
9 Rick's Tropical Delight
10 Ribs & Bibs

Chicken:
1 Getta Que
2 ZZ Que
3 Steel Smokin' BBQ
4 Las Chuletas de Cerdo
5 Double D's BBQ
6 Shigs in Pit
7 Ribs & Bibs
8 Rick's Tropical Delight
9 Scramblin' Eggs BBQ
10 Fowl Butt BBQ

Ribs:
1 Double D's BBQ
2 Hooiser Crawdaddy
3 Hickory Flats BBQ
4 Shigs in Pit
5 Rick's Tropical Delight
6 Moonswiners
7 Scramblin' Eggs BBQ
8 Perry Brothers & Sons BB
9 Monty Pigthon/Holy Grill
10 Getta Que

Pork:
1 Steel Smokin' BBQ
2 Pig-Pak
3 Shigs in Pit
4 Perry Brothers & Sons BB
5 Hooiser Crawdaddy
6 Getta Que
7 The Smokin Butt Tacklers
8 Double D's BBQ
9 Moonswiners
10 Monty Pigthon/Holy Grill

Brisket:
1 Ribs & Bibs
2 Hooiser Crawdaddy
3 Monty Pigthon/Holy Grill
4 Fowl Butt BBQ
5 Them Ohio City Boys
6 Old Kentucky BBQ
7 Getta Que
8 JayAre-B-Q
9 Perry Brothers & Sons BB
10 Smoke Shack BBQ


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 12, 2009)

Congrats to Dallas on 3 calls...and for *winning *ribs!!  AWESOME!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks, Greg and to everyone else that got calls.  The big winner was my son, Dan.  Way to go Dan!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice job Dallas!!  Can you post the numericals for the top 10...something doesn't look right.

Way to go Dan.


----------



## DaleP (Jul 12, 2009)

To be honest, the girls looked way better in person. WOW!
We had a blast!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 13, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks, Greg and to everyone else that got calls.  The big winner was my son, Dan.  Way to go Dan!


 

   Nice trophies at that comp!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 13, 2009)

They sure were Jim.  Dan was devastated though when he was told that he wouldn't be able to take them home!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 13, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Nice job Dallas!!  Can you *post the numericals *for the top 10...something doesn't look right.
> 
> Way to go Dan.



UB are you talking about overall or by category?  I got killed in Brisket big time, finished 33rd, tried HC marinade instead of Fab B.  Guess I should have tried that at home instead of at the comp.  Brisket was our best categoy last year.  Back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 13, 2009)

Overall:
1 Hooiser Crawdaddy  664.0006
2 Getta Que              659.9998
3 Shigs in Pit             657.7140
4 Moonswiners           647.4282
5 Perry Brothers & Sons BB    646.8576
6 Double D's BBQ         646.2858
7 Monty Pigthon/Holy Grill   646.2854
8 Steel Smokin' BBQ           642.8570
9 Rick's Tropical Delight      642.2854
10 Ribs & Bibs                   640.5714

Chicken:
1 Getta Que
2 ZZ Que
3 Steel Smokin' BBQ
4 Las Chuletas de Cerdo
5 Double D's BBQ
6 Shigs in Pit
7 Ribs & Bibs
8 Rick's Tropical Delight
9 Scramblin' Eggs BBQ
10 Fowl Butt BBQ

Ribs:
1 Double D's BBQ
2 Hooiser Crawdaddy
3 Hickory Flats BBQ
4 Shigs in Pit
5 Rick's Tropical Delight
6 Moonswiners
7 Scramblin' Eggs BBQ
8 Perry Brothers & Sons BB
9 Monty Pigthon/Holy Grill
10 Getta Que

Pork:
1 Steel Smokin' BBQ
2 Pig-Pak
3 Shigs in Pit
4 Perry Brothers & Sons BB
5 Hooiser Crawdaddy
6 Getta Que
7 The Smokin Butt Tacklers
8 Double D's BBQ
9 Moonswiners
10 Monty Pigthon/Holy Grill

Brisket:
1 Ribs & Bibs
2 Hooiser Crawdaddy
3 Monty Pigthon/Holy Grill
4 Fowl Butt BBQ
5 Them Ohio City Boys
6 Old Kentucky BBQ
7 Getta Que
8 JayAre-B-Q
9 Perry Brothers & Sons BB
10 Smoke Shack BBQ[/quote]


----------

